# New member.



## max_crawford81 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi all. 
      My name is Max Crawford. I learned about this site from my dad. His name is Gary Crawford, I'm sure most of you probably know him, because he has been a member of this site for a long time. 

      I have trained mostly in Taekwondo. Yes, I know its just a sport. But its interesting.  I have also trained in Brazillian juijitsu, Japenese Karate, judo, and I have had some training from my dad in JKD. I am young, so I am somewhat ignorant to all of this, but I am willing to be patient, and maybe I will learn from some of your posts. Hope all is well.

                             -Max Crawford


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Max, Son of Gary, Practitioner of Taekwondo!

Hope you enjoy MT.  It's a swell place.


----------



## bignick (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't discount TKD, too much, Max...

Good to have you here.  Don't worry about experience, the best way to learn is to start asking questions and sharing your ideas...


----------



## Jesse (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Max,

Welcome to the site, this site has a great number of very talented people. Don't be affraid to ask anything, these people are on here to help people out.

Enjoy MT.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Max, welcome to Martial Talk! :wavey: 

Snoop around and dive in!  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 9, 2006)

Max is modest, He's been a 1st dan since he was 12 and has competeted in more tournaments than I can count. A whole room full of winning trophy's and medals,and a hell of a grappler to boot!


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 9, 2006)

*waves*

Glad you could join us, happy posting.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Max your dad is a pleasure and I'm sure you will be also, TKD is a great Art and sound like you enjoy it. Glad to have you here.
terry


----------



## Gemini (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Max, son of MT veteran Gary. Great to have you with us! 

Only a sport? Hmm. I think we need to get you over to the TKD section right away and show you some different angles...

Happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Max, have fun!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## max_crawford81 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, maybe I got a bit carried away by saying Taekwondo is just a sport.  What I guess I was trying to say is that in my area its no longer about the Korean art of Taekwondo. Its more about the revolutionized American form.  The main goal for them is to "build charachter and ability to defend yourself" I guess you might say. The way I see it(and I know im gunna get some feedback with this) is that, these schools are aiming towards tournaments mostly. Of course they are aiming towards the whole charachter and honor thing too. But when you get to a tournament, all it is is a sport.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome, Max!:wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 9, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome, Max!  Enjoy the forums!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome Max.  Dont discount TKD, its a great style and can be just as effective as any other.


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.....Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome

TDK wasn't always just a sport


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Max.   Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy!


----------

